# [gentoo] algun secreto? (re-cerrado)

## JotaCE

me gustaria instalar mi gentoo una vez mas pero esta vez de la forma mas liguera posible, solo uso herramientas de escritorio nada muy rebuscado un navegador y algun reproductor de audio y video nada que salga del escritorio normal, comun y corriente, quiero un escritorio liviano pero facil de manejar, tengo mis USEs pero se me hacen que asi como estan hacen que me maquina trabaje algo pesada!

alguna sugerencia?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cuales son tus use flags? Para fliudez en el funcionamiento, nada mejor que algun wm liviano, ya queda a criterio tuyo elegir el que mas te guste.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

USE="alsa arts avahi branding cdr cdr dvdr dbus gimpprint java jpeg /

png ogg mp3 gnome gtk gstreamer hal kde qt3 qt4 X ppds nsplugin opengl /

nls spell unicode xine wifi"

```

# ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 48 Apr  8 18:51 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/defa

ult-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Parece que no hay mucho mas que se pueda hacer salvo agregar las extensiones que soporte tu CPU a los USE flags pero solo para algún que otro reproductor de video que use optimizaciones en función de los flags del cpu como hace mplayer por ejemplo.

Vas a tener que optar por un WM mas liviano amigo...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

No existen grandes secretos. Simplemente usa un march correcto para tu arquitectura, no utilices cflags demasiado extraños, y comprueba que no tengas servicios inútiles corriendo y malgastando tu memoria.

Las use flags son algo subjetivo, pero de todas las que tienes yo prestaría atención a algunas de ellas:

arts es inútil, yo la desactivaría desde ya. No sirve para nada, tan solo añade un peso innecesario a todo lo que tenga qeu ver con kdelibs.

java, necesitas java realmente? Es un monstruo comedor de memoria. Usas algún programa basado en java? Incluso si es así, puede que no sea buena idea activar el use flag de forma global. Si usas un programa basado en java, java se instalará igualmente. El use flag sirve para activar ese soporte en sitios en los que es opcional, y quizás no lo uses. Compruébalo.

gnome, puede añadir un número realmente considerable de dependencias. Realmente debería comprobar si necesitas eso de forma global o no, sobre todo si piensas migrar a un wm ligero.

Por lo demás, asegúrate de tener un kernel lo bastante actualizado, y una toolchain estable, y todo debería ir bien. Mantente alejado de sistemas de ficheros experimentales también si lo que te preocupa es el uso de cpu y memoria.

----------

## Coghan

Puedes usar como ayuda algunas cosas que pone en esta guia y en sus enlaces, recopilando de aquí y de allá puedes reducir considerablemente el consumo de recursos de tu PC.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Light_Gentoo_Installation

¡Ojo!, con la FLAGS -Os, según la documentación oficial de Gentoo puede dar algún problema con algunos paquetes, aunque dicen que hace más pequeño el tamaño del binario (menos consumo de espacio en disco y de memoria) y la optimización es parecida a la -O2. Yo personalmente aún no la he probado. 

XFCE4 aunque basado en GTK es más libiano que Gnome.

El usar las USE fuera del make.conf y compilar con las use que quieras paquete por paquete desde /etc/portage/package.use hace reducir el tamaño de muchos binarios eliminando esas opciones que no usas. Claro que esto lleva un poco más de trabajo.

----------

## JotaCE

gracias a todos sus consejos, voy a tomar sus estrategias y luego les comento.

como medida numero uno, cambiar de perfil, de x86/2007.0/desktop a ../x86/2007.0 con eso me ahorro un sin fin de USEs que no me sirven o que no voy a ocupar.

como medida nuemro dos no voy a cambiar cflags ni esas cosas por que en realidad desconozco por completo ese tema y no sabria que estaria haciendo asi que eso queda asi con un cflags bien generico.

cambie radicalmente mis USEs del make.conf y voy a definir lo que realmente uso.

en cuento a java lo definir cuando lo necesite en package.use 

muchas gracias

----------

## sebastian_83

JotaCE, te recomiendo el windowmaker como gestor de ventanas, es muy liviano y esta bueno, hay un paquete que te puede resultar util para configurarlo el wmakerconf, y si queres tambien tenes un paquete con temas, el windowmaker-themes.

Cuesta un poco acostumbrarse, pero si le configuras las teclas de acceso rapido, para maximizar, minimizar, cambiar de escritorio, y los programas que usas habitualmente queda barbaro.

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados Hermanos de la fe gentooniana

estube mirando este hilo y me habrio los ojos

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-647723.html

La pregunta es entonces

una mala configuracion del DMA en el Kernel puede afectar el rendimiento de mi tarro (PC) ?

----------

## johpunk

si quieres in wm liviano puedes elegir entre icewm y fluxbox reproductor de audio esta el audacious y para video puede ser el mplayer

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Estimados Hermanos de la fe gentooniana
> 
> estube mirando este hilo y me habrio los ojos
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-647723.html
> ...

 

Depende. Si tus discos son sata no tienes que preocuparte de eso. Si son ide normales tendrás que seleccionar el driver correcto si quieres usar udma. Si no, rendirán por debajo de los límites normales, pero no solo eso, sino que sin udma no hay bus mastering, y la cpu tiene que hacer todo el trabajo ella sola. O sea, que no solo irán más lentos sino que ocuparán mucho más tiempo de cpu para transferir datos del disco a la memoria o viceversa.

De nuevo, si son sata, no tienes que preocuparte, si son IDE, puedes usar hdparm -cdi /dev/hda para ver la información para tu disco IDE.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92 wrote:*   

> sino que sin udma no hay bus mastering, y la cpu tiene que hacer todo el trabajo ella sola. O sea, que no solo irán más lentos sino que ocuparán mucho más tiempo de cpu para transferir datos del disco a la memoria o viceversa

 

WOW! se me acaba de hacer la luz. Bus mastering, así que por eso es que el uso del disco rígido, (sata en mi caso) me pone al 100% el cpu para tareas simples que no deberían como mover un archivo de un lado a otro?

Es increible lo que se aprende leyendo estos foros.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *i92 wrote:*   sino que sin udma no hay bus mastering, y la cpu tiene que hacer todo el trabajo ella sola. O sea, que no solo irán más lentos sino que ocuparán mucho más tiempo de cpu para transferir datos del disco a la memoria o viceversa 
> 
> WOW! se me acaba de hacer la luz. Bus mastering, así que por eso es que el uso del disco rígido, (sata en mi caso) me pone al 100% el cpu para tareas simples que no deberían como mover un archivo de un lado a otro?
> 
> Es increible lo que se aprende leyendo estos foros.
> ...

 

Si el disco es sata no debería ser ese el problema, porque los SATA siempre llevan el DMA activo, hasta donde yo sé. A veces este tipo de problemas pueden aparecer por uno o varios de los siguiente factores:

1.- Drivers defectuosos.

2.- Sistemas de ficheros intensivos en el uso de cpu: reiser*

3.- Kernel experimental o parcheado

4.- Controladoras de baja calidad que no hacen lo que deben y descargan trabajo a tu cpu

5.- En raras ocasiones, algún parámetro de configuración SATA/IDE en la BIOS

6.- Uso de encriptación o sistemas de archivos comprimidos de algún tipo (derivados de luks y fuse, por ejemplo).

7.- LVM también tiene un ligero impacto en el rendimiento, *creo*

Y probablemente algunas más que me dejo en el tintero.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

1.- Drivers defectuosos. - podría ser una de las causas...

2.- Sistemas de ficheros intensivos en el uso de cpu: reiser* - ext3 para casi todo y donde no, ext2

3.- Kernel experimental o parcheado - gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 sin parchar ni nada

4.- Controladoras de baja calidad que no hacen lo que deben y descargan trabajo a tu cpu 

5.- En raras ocasiones, algún parámetro de configuración SATA/IDE en la BIOS VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller funcionando en modo AHCI

6.- Uso de encriptación o sistemas de archivos comprimidos de algún tipo (derivados de luks y fuse, por ejemplo). Ninguno de los dos en mi caso

7.- LVM también tiene un ligero impacto en el rendimiento, *creo* - Tampoco, simplemente 4 particiones todas primarias.

Ya voy a revisar que se puede tocar en la BIOS al respecto, por que si fueran drivers defectuosos, son los del kernel...

Salud! (y gracias por la información)

----------

## i92guboj

No quiero decir que sea tu mismo caso, pero recuerdo que en el pasado tuve el mismo problema con los southbridges 8233 (o como se llamen) de VIA. Claro que estoy hablando de IDE/ATA normal y corriente.

Fuera cual fuera el FS utilizado, el gasto de cpu siempre era muy superior al que es normal cuando se usa bus mastering udma. Nunca conseguí arreglarlo, y solo me ha pasado con chips via. Es posible que el driver via sea simplemente de lo peorcito, lo cual no me extrañaría, porque también recuerdo que el driver de sonido para VIA AC97 era defectuoso y requería más de una cabronada (con perdón) para echarlo a andar sin que sonara un molesto ruído como de chispazos de fondo.

Si ese es el caso, puede que el problema sea simplemente del driver, aunque estés usando el driver del kernel. Claro que no puedo confirmarlo. Yo revisaría las listas de correo del kernel y googlearía un poco, porque si hay algún problema con los chipsets VIA es más que posible que haya información por ahí.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> arts es inútil, yo la desactivaría desde ya. No sirve para nada, tan solo añade un peso innecesario a todo lo que tenga qeu ver con kdelibs.

 

Revisando los perfiles del sistema para amd64 el 2007.0/desktop añade las siguientes USE:

```
USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"
```

@i92guboj, como casi todos los de por aquí, suelo hacer caso de tus recomendaciones, pero si l@s señor@s que crean los perfiles lo recomiendan para desktop, ¿porqué a tí te parece tan grabe?. Por mi lado y sin esperar tu respuesta añado un -arts además -gnome -kde en mi portátil, estoy haciendo pruebas de como quedaría un entorno muy ligero pero a la vez funcional en escritorio.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   arts es inútil, yo la desactivaría desde ya. No sirve para nada, tan solo añade un peso innecesario a todo lo que tenga qeu ver con kdelibs. 
> 
> Revisando los perfiles del sistema para amd64 el 2007.0/desktop añade las siguientes USE:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sobre por qué está el flag "arts" por defecto, no puedo contestar a eso, y normalmente en estos casos pienso como tú. Pero arts es distinto  :Razz: 

Presumiblemente, lo han hecho porque es la única forma de tener el sonido detrás del splash screen de kde al entrar por primera vez (y todo sabemos que eso es algo muy importante   :Twisted Evil:  ). Bromas aparte, es una cuestión meramente estética.

Arts iba a ser lo que phonon es en kde4: un backend multimedia completo que se ocupe de todo e independice completamente a las aplicaciones de la arquitectura tradicional de sonido en linux, que en los últimos años ha estado basada en alsa.

Hasta ahí suena todo muy bonito, pero la realidad es que arts es una pieza de código que jamás llegó ni a un 10% de lo que se pretendía. En primer lugar, no pasa de ser un simple servidor de sonido que es extremadamente pesado para lo que hace. En otras palabras, a nivel de funcionalidad es un esound más malo. Los planes eran otros, pero yo hablo de la realidad.

En segundo lugar, kde puede usar un reproductor externo y ahorrarse tener cargado al mastodonte de arts. Además, arts a veces presentaba problemas con algunos otros programas, monopolizando el dispositivo pcm y requiriendo su desactivación temporal para algunos juegos y otras chorradas por el estilo.

http://www.arts-project.org/gen/newsarchive/news_2000.html

La última nota es del 2004, por aquel entonces llevaba ya muuuuuucho tiempo parado, pero ese es el anuncio oficial del autor. Y su lista de razones:

http://www.arts-project.org/doc/arts-maintenance.html

Aparte de la conveniencia de tener sonido en el primer splash, que es una mera cuestión de marketing a nivel de distribución y tal, no existe cosa que arts aporte. Alsa con dmix (que hoy día está activo por defecto en todos los drivers alsa) puede hacer mezcla por software si tu tarjeta no soporta mezcla por hardware. Así que el uso de mútlples fuentes de sonido al tiempo no es un problema. Y kde puede usar reproductores externos.

La pregunta correcta no es "¿por qué no usar arts?", la pregunta correcta es "¿hay alguna razón para hacerlo?, ¿aporta algo que no pueda hacer alsa solito sin intermediarios?". Mi respuesta está clara, y cargar daemons por deporte no es algo que me guste.

Aparte de eso, excepto algún error muy puntual para arreglar algún agujero de seguridad serio, arts no se ha modificado desde hace años, está obsoleto y completamente muerto en lo que a mi respecta.

He tenido también problemas más mundanos con él: alta latencia, altísima, alto consumo de cpu, gasto inútil de memoria, y otros que ahora no recuerdo. En definitiva, si no es necesario, no me gusta meter más capas para tener el mismo resultado.

----------

## Stolz

Me uno a la plataforma "odio a aRts".

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> @i92guboj, como casi todos los de por aquí, suelo hacer caso de tus recomendaciones, pero si l@s señor@s que crean los perfiles lo recomiendan para desktop, ¿porqué a tí te parece tan grabe?. Por mi lado y sin esperar tu respuesta añado un -arts además -gnome -kde en mi portátil, estoy haciendo pruebas de como quedaría un entorno muy ligero pero a la vez funcional en escritorio.

 

Se me ocurre que el perfil "Desktop" incluye la USE arts porque para que existan notificaciones de sonido en KDE, kdelibs debe ser compilado con dicha USE aunque luego aRts se desactive. Mi consejo es tener USE="-arts" en /etc/make.com y kde-base/kdelibs arts  en /etc/portage/package.uses

Saludozzzzz

----------

## Coghan

Jeje, me queda más que claro, gracias a los dos.

Suelo usar Xfce (hasta que domine mejor mi fvwm   :Cool: ), con algunas aplicaciones de kde como el k3b y el k9copy, me interesan los eventos de sonido, probaré como dice stolz a compilar solo las kdelibs con soporte arts. Salvo que exista alguna otra alternativa.

----------

## opotonil

Perdona @Stolz, pero las notificaciones de sonido en kde son la musiquita de inicio de sesion, la "ventana rota" al producirse un error (como en los alert() de javascript), etc o me estoy equivocando... lo digo mas que nada porque me funcionan perfectamente con kde utilizando un reproductor externo (sox) y sin tener kdelibs compilado con la USE arts...

```

# emerge -pv kdelibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3  USE="acl alsa cups spell -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Salu2.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Me uno a la plataforma "odio a aRts".
> 
>  *Coghan wrote:*   @i92guboj, como casi todos los de por aquí, suelo hacer caso de tus recomendaciones, pero si l@s señor@s que crean los perfiles lo recomiendan para desktop, ¿porqué a tí te parece tan grabe?. Por mi lado y sin esperar tu respuesta añado un -arts además -gnome -kde en mi portátil, estoy haciendo pruebas de como quedaría un entorno muy ligero pero a la vez funcional en escritorio. 
> 
> Se me ocurre que el perfil "Desktop" incluye la USE arts porque para que existan notificaciones de sonido en KDE, kdelibs debe ser compilado con dicha USE aunque luego aRts se desactive. Mi consejo es tener USE="-arts" en /etc/make.com y kde-base/kdelibs arts  en /etc/portage/package.uses
> ...

 

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Perdona @Stolz, pero las notificaciones de sonido en kde son la musiquita de inicio de sesion, la "ventana rota" al producirse un error (como en los alert() de javascript), etc o me estoy equivocando... lo digo mas que nada porque me funcionan perfectamente con kde utilizando un reproductor externo (sox) y sin tener kdelibs compilado con la USE arts...
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -pv kdelibs
> ...

 

Para una vez que la memoria me funciona la voy a usar   :Laughing: 

Ambos llevais razón en cierta parte. Pero la regla actual es como opotonil dice. 

Me explico: antiguamente había un bug en kcontrol que hacía que no funcionase el reproductor externo a no ser que kdelibs se compilase con arts activado, aunque luego el demonio estuviera desactivado y no se cargase, había que compilar el soporte en kdelibs. Si no, kde ignoraba al notificador externo. Eso era antes de kde-3.5 si la memoria no me falla. Pero dicho bug se resolvió, y desde kde 3.6 o 3.7 (no estoy seguro, creo que en 3.6) ya no es necesario compilar kdelibs con arts activado para que anden las notificaciones externas.

Así que si estáis medianamente actualizados no hay problema.

----------

## Stolz

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Perdona @Stolz, pero las notificaciones de sonido en kde son la musiquita de inicio de sesion, la "ventana rota" al producirse un error (como en los alert() de javascript), etc o me estoy equivocando... lo digo mas que nada porque me funcionan perfectamente con kde utilizando un reproductor externo (sox) y sin tener kdelibs compilado con la USE arts...

 

Sí, me refiero a eso (los avisos cuando te hablan en Kopete, los sonidos de los cuadros de diálogo, etc...). No se si ha cambiado algo en las últimas versiones pero desde hace varios años venía siendo como he mencionado y por eso he ido heredando la configuración sin comprobar si sigue siendo vigente. Me da pereza recompilar kdelibs pero para la próxima actualización lo pruebo. Gracias  :Smile: 

--Edito-- La explicación de i92guboj lo deja claro. Pesaba que era una feature y resulta que era un bug (aunque normalmente me pasa revés  :Wink: )

----------

## Coghan

Vaaaaale, esta bien, pues también kdelibs sin arts.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

Bueno, les comento.

Lo primero fue cambiar el perfil ahora uso el perfil que viene por defecto en gentoo

```
 ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

/etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/make.defau$

# We build stage1 against this

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

# These USE flags are what is common between the various sub-profiles. Stages 2

# and 3 are built against these, so be careful what you add.

USE="acl cups gdbm gpm nptl nptlonly unicode"

cambie radicalmente mis variables USE en /etc/make.conf y quedaron asi

```
USE="alsa cups nsplugin qt3 xine hal dbus"
```

podria aun quitar cups qt3 y xine sin tener mayor relevancia.

mi /etc/portage/package.use quedo asi:

```
net-print/cnijfilter ip1800

net-p2p/gift ares

x11-libs/cairo X

media-gfx/gimp jpeg png

app-text/poppler-bindings qt3

sys-apps/dbus X

x11-libs/qt:3 opengl

```

Sin duda lo mas relevante (creo) fue configurar bien en el kernel el soporte DMA.

El rendimiento ahora de mi maquina es bastante superior.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

Caso Cerrado

----------

